# Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Schlauchbootfahrer,
ich wollte mir demnächst ein Echolot für mein Schlauchboot gönnen,weiß aber noch nicht wie ich  die Geberstange am Schlauch anbringen könnte.Am Heckspiegel geht wohl leider nicht, ist ein Metzelerboot und da würde der Geber wohl in die Schraube vom Motor gelangen.Würde vielleicht auch ein Saugnapfhalter von Sinn sein?Irgendwie muß das doch zu machen sein.Wie habt ihr es hingebastelt bekommen?
#hKarsten


----------



## Pilkman (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> .... am Heckspiegel geht wohl leider nicht, ist ein Metzelerboot und da würde der Geber wohl in die Schraube vom Motor gelangen. ...



Hallo,

die Aussage Deines o.a. Zitates versteh ich nicht so richtig...  #c ... eigentlich bringen alle die ich kenne, den Geber ihres Echolotes über eine Geberstange am Heckspiegel des Schlauchbootes an. 

Warum sollte das bei Dir nicht gehen?


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Weil die Schläuche hinter dem Heckspiegel sehr eng beiananderliegen.Abstand ca 25 cm.


----------



## AKor74 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Da war heute schon einmal solch ein Thema, ich habe auch ein Metzeler Adventure, ich brauche keine Geberstange da ein Trimmbrett (so heisst es glaube ich) montierbar ist. An dieses Brett schraube ich mittels 2 Flügelmuttern den Geber. Einfacher und billiger geht es nicht.


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Meins ist ein Raystar.


----------



## AKor74 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Hast du Slipräder?


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Nein,die Üblichen für den Heckspiegel gehen ja auch nicht weil eben die Schläuche hinten zu eng beiananderliegen.Für Raystar gibt es nur Spezielle die unter dem Rumpf angebracht werden und A....teuer sind.Außerdem muß man sie vor dem Losfahren wieder abmontieren und auf so etwas kann ich verzichten.


----------



## AKor74 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Platztechnisch scheint dein Schlauch ein Spielzeug zu sein, Abhilfe kann ein selbstgebautes Trimmbrett sein, das du einfach aus Sperrholz bauen kannst, gut lackieren und fertig.

Die unteren Halterungen sind Steckverbindungen, die oberen sind Metallstangen mit je einer Mutter, optisch bildet das Ganze dann von der Seite ein Dreieck.

Unter dein Trimmbrett kannst du jetzt eine zerflexte Sackkarre montieren, Steckverbindung, Boot rein, Slipräder raus und ab ins Gebüsch, Geber vom Lot rein, fertig. 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Nee,ist kein Spielzeug.Ist 3,80x1,65 mit Holzboden Spritzschutzscheibe usw.Und genau dieser Holzboden stellt das Problem dar.Das hintere Holzbodenteil geht weiter bis zum Ende der Schläuche damit die Schlauchenden am Boden gschützt sind und diese Holzbodenteile die unter den Schlauchenden sind,sind etwas breiter als der jeweilige Schlauch.Deswegen der geringe Abstand.


----------



## AKor74 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolotgeberstange am Schlauchboot montieren!*

Na Mensch, dann ist das Teil glatt eine Nummer größer als meins, der Holzboden ist doch dann gar kein Problem, sondern dein As im Ärmel. Entscheide dich, links oder rechts. Nimm ein Stück Latte/ Dachlatte, befestige es mittels Schrauben am hinteren Ende, daran kommt der Geber, fertig. Überlege und fertige nur so, das du den Geber schnell demontieren kannst und ggf. auch mal verstellen kannst, wenn du auf dem Wasser bist.


----------

